# Arkham Dispatch @ Maxwell's Music House - Nov 4th



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Arkham Dispatch will be playing Maxwell's Music House Friday November 4th, $5 at the door!

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=176666825750113


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> Arkham Dispatch will be playing Maxwell's Music House Friday November 4th, $5 at the door!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=176666825750113


Damn! Need more of a heads up than one day dude! 
I'd have made it out for sure but have other plans. 
Maybe next time...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I forgot to make the thread earlier then this week, sorry!

We're on last if that helps .

Send some friends


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tonight! It's going to be a good one!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pull out all the stops man


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All the acts did a fantastic job, and we had a blast! The owner/booking agent of the bar was especially pleased, and invited us back to play again in January. Keep your eyes open for that one!


----------

